# clindamyacin s0077



## lesashields@yahoo.com (May 23, 2011)

What can I use to get reimbursement for Clindamyacin injectable since mcr and mcd do not pay on any scodes?


----------



## lclayton (Sep 2, 2014)

*Clindamycin billed to medicare*

I was told by a medicare rep to bill for the injection fee with a kx modifier add in box 19 clindamycin   mg given and route.  I have not had any problems doing this.  Just make sure if you are adding the kx your documentation is there.


----------

